# Networking Monitor



## Deleted member 2077 (Aug 12, 2011)

What's a good way to monitor my home network?  I have a freebsd router/firewall and everything goes though that.

Optimally I would like something that graphs it over time and also breaks it down by "type" of traffic (udp, p2p, http, etc) so I can get a general feel of what is sucking up all the bandwidth during certain times of the day (I have room mates).  Also source would be good too.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 12, 2011)

You definitely want to look at /usr/ports/net/ntop.

Best regards

Rolf


----------



## francis (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi, *rolfheinrich* is right. Generally there is many apps, which can do exactly what You want. A good source of information could be ports/net-mgmt page. I can recommend e.g. (for more information please check the official websites) 
net-mgmt/iftop which "_does for network usage what top(1) does for CPU usage_"
net-mgmt/darkstat for traffic graphs, reports etc.
net/bmon a bandwidth monitor
net-mgmt/mrtg in short MRTG "_is being used to graph all sorts of network devices_..." good alternative for bmon
net-mgmt/etherape - another graphical network monitor.
net-mgmt/nload some console apps
Of course You can always use system commands like e.g. netstat(1) and many more. I hope, that I helped you and you will find something useful.


----------



## aragon (Aug 13, 2011)

Also look into ng_netflow(4), net/pfflowd, and all Netflow data processing/graphing related ports.


----------

